# Networkmanager nach WLANs suchen lassen



## StephenKing (28. September 2007)

Irgendwie nervt mich der KNetworkManager (Version 0.2, KDE 3.5.7 unter Kubuntu Gutsy), dass er nach Hibernate immer nicht checkt, dass er mal wieder nach WLANs suchen könnte... Mein Laptop läuft jetzt schon fast 10min und ich hab immernoch die Uni-WLANs von gestern zur Auswahl 

Kann man das irgendie manuell anstoßen? Die Buttons "Disable Wireless" sowie "Switch to Offline Mode" helfen leider nicht, da sie scheinbar gar nichts tun... Edit hat festgestellt, dass die Dinger wohl doch funktionieren - allerdings erst nach einen NM-neustart :-[


----------



## shorty1990 (1. Juni 2018)

Sollte eigentlich ganz einfach sein.
der KNetworkmanager basiert ja auf dem Paket network-manager glaube ich.
Dieser hat auch eine Komandozeilenschnitstelle.
Somit solltest du mit nmcli device wifi list die neuen Netze sehen. Ob das auch die Gui aktualisiert weis ich nicht. Aber wer braucht schon ne Gui .
Hier noch mehr info's
Networking/CLI - Fedora Project Wiki


----------



## whileFALSE (30. Juli 2018)

Wenn der NetworkManager unfug macht starte ich den meistens einfach neu mit sudo service network-manager restart.


----------



## lunaticx (2. August 2018)

War das nicht ein "bekanntes" Problem das nach dem Standby der Network Manager rumspinnt.
Ich glaube im Luxx im Linuxanfängerthread was gelesen zu haben.

NetworkManager - ArchWiki

Mhhh da steht zwar switching off WLAN-Adapter, aber im Standby machst du generell nicht anderes.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. August 2018)

Wofür zum GEIER antwortet ihr auf eine 11 (ELF!!!) Jahre alte Frage?! 

Der Nutzer war ebenfalls seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr im Forum online!

\thread


----------

